# Tunneled central venous catheter



## codedog (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone know a code for a tunneled central venous catherther insertion - double lumen hohn  catheter.  is it 36558 ? patient is 73


----------



## nsteinhauser (Dec 16, 2009)

I would use a 36558 if there was no port or pump ......and with a "-rt" or "-lt" if they went in on a particular side....


----------

